# cigarettes and workout??



## build420 (Aug 21, 2017)

Just wondering how much cigarettes effect you (if they do at all) while bulking. I have been smoking for a couple of years and its tough to quit. Will this effect me while im trying to put on some mass? Obviously I might get out of breath quicker, but other than that? just curious. time to goto work...


----------



## bodymark (Aug 22, 2017)

Switch to chewing snuff. Leave the cigarettes for teenage girls and other idiots.


----------



## K1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Ive been trying to quit for a lot of years now...going through a pack a day!
They definitely effect your breathing and stamina.


----------



## formula1069 (Aug 22, 2017)

K1 said:


> Ive been trying to quit for a lot of years now...going through a pack a day!
> They definitely effect your breathing and stamina.



only a pack a day , rookies 
when I finally quit about 5 years ago I was up to 2-3 packs a day , 
vaping got me through it and I finally quit that also a few years ago
yes it will effect your gains, it effects everything
and you never realize how much you fucking stink until you quit and then a few months later your sense of smell comes back and when someone walks in the door that smokes it makes you gag


----------



## mytreefiddy (Aug 25, 2017)

I smoked for 18 years..... and 10 of those years was 2+ pks a day of Reds.... in 2005 I tried this.... I swear to you as God as my witness...I NEVER touched a cigarette again..... BEST thing i've EVER done for myself... 

Stop Smoking with Laser Concept Treatment Centers

Works on the same principle as acupuncture. Just with a laser... took about 10 minutes...... does it really work?? does it actually do something?? I dunno.... all I know is I never even had a craving or urge.... 

Do yourselves a favor..... try it....


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 26, 2017)

formula1069 said:


> only a pack a day , rookies
> when I finally quit about 5 years ago I was up to 2-3 packs a day ,
> vaping got me through it and I finally quit that also a few years ago
> yes it will effect your gains, it effects everything
> and you never realize how much you fucking stink until you quit and then a few months later your sense of smell comes back and when someone walks in the door that smokes it makes you gag



I know a lot of people over the last couple of years who have been able to stop smoking with vaping.


----------



## Robertftw (Aug 27, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> I smoked for 18 years..... and 10 of those years was 2+ pks a day of Reds.... in 2005 I tried this.... I swear to you as God as my witness...I NEVER touched a cigarette again..... BEST thing i've EVER done for myself...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I did the same thing and I never touch a cigarette again, been over 10 years for me. I smoked a pack/ pack and a half a day. And as someone already said you don't realize how bad you really smell.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 28, 2017)

mytreefiddy said:


> I smoked for 18 years..... and 10 of those years was 2+ pks a day of Reds.... in 2005 I tried this.... I swear to you as God as my witness...I NEVER touched a cigarette again..... BEST thing i've EVER done for myself...
> 
> Stop Smoking with Laser Concept Treatment Centers
> 
> ...



Excellent advice and tip. The laser treatment sounds very interesting.


----------



## ketsugo (Apr 29, 2018)

build420 said:


> Just wondering how much cigarettes effect you (if they do at all) while bulking. I have been smoking for a couple of years and its tough to quit. Will this effect me while im trying to put on some mass? Obviously I might get out of breath quicker, but other than that? just curious. time to goto work...





If you genuinely want to make progress bodybuilding is about how you treat and eat outside from gym so you can perform in gym . Drinking cigarettes even certain foods are poison . Bodybuilding isn’t just physical performance it’s hormonal stimulation. Alchohol blunts testosterone production, cigarettes inhibit oxygen synthesis that’s huge and far bigger then just catching a breathe.


----------



## striffe (May 7, 2018)

ketsugo said:


> If you genuinely want to make progress bodybuilding is about how you treat and eat outside from gym so you can perform in gym . Drinking cigarettes even certain foods are poison . Bodybuilding isn’t just physical performance it’s hormonal stimulation. Alchohol blunts testosterone production, cigarettes inhibit oxygen synthesis that’s huge and far bigger then just catching a breathe.



All true but tell that to Marcus Ruhl. When I smoked my cardio was terrible.


----------



## SURGE (May 16, 2018)

Terrible habit that will only go against results especially cardiovascular.


----------



## RaulCraven (May 18, 2018)

Avoid this habit.


----------



## ASHOP (May 18, 2018)

striffe said:


> All true but tell that to Marcus Ruhl. When I smoked my cardio was terrible.



RUHL used to smoke like a freight train, not sure if he still does.
IAN HARRISON was another guy I remember being a chain smoker, one after another.


----------



## Durro (May 21, 2018)

I’m going on 11 years smoke free! I smoked for around 25yrs . And I smoked a pack a day and towards the end 10 cigs a day. Any one can quit it’s mostly a mind thing. Craving it is second but I’m telling you guys you to can quit.


----------



## lntense (May 21, 2018)

Nicotine is also known as an appetite suppressant, which could effect putting on mass obviously. But doubt it has that effect in people with daily use.


----------



## Durro (May 21, 2018)

lntense said:


> Nicotine is also known as an appetite suppressant, which could effect putting on mass obviously. But doubt it has that effect in people with daily use.





I think I put on a couple pounds after I stopped not much. But you are way healthy with out it.


----------



## whoremoan (Jun 9, 2018)

woukd smoking make you less vascular?


----------



## goalieguru (Jun 10, 2018)

ASHOP said:


> I know a lot of people over the last couple of years who have been able to stop smoking with vaping.



Teens and people thinking this is safe alternative, just read study on it causing 'popcorn lung' just something to keep in mind...


----------



## MIA10 (Jun 10, 2018)

goalieguru said:


> Teens and people thinking this is safe alternative, just read study on it causing 'popcorn lung' just something to keep in mind...



Big difference in saying it is a (totally) safe alternative versus a _safer_ (relative) alternative.  I think the latter was clearly intended.


----------



## MIA10 (Jun 10, 2018)

lntense said:


> Nicotine is also known as an appetite suppressant, which could effect putting on mass obviously. But doubt it has that effect in people with daily use.



I'll use nicotine gum sometimes in dieting phases.  It most definitely has an effect on reducing hunger.

The main issue with nicotine is that it will transiently decrease insulin sensitivity.  So you have to use it - or your carb intake - pretty strategically.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 10, 2018)

goalieguru said:


> Teens and people thinking this is safe alternative, just read study on it causing 'popcorn lung' just something to keep in mind...



Never heard of that but I will do some research on it.


----------



## montego (Jun 11, 2018)

Popcorn lung is from an additive in e-liquid and other foods called diacetyl. 

If you don't use a liquid with that, you will never get it.


----------



## SOUR DIESEL (Jun 11, 2018)

monetgo said:


> Popcorn lung is from an additive in e-liquid and other foods called diacetyl.
> 
> If you don't use a liquid with that, you will never get it.



Harvard study found 2 additional harmful chems to be aware of in vape cigs:
2,3 pentanedione & acetoin (..effects similar to diacetyl)


if you'r gonna vape, find some that don't contain these 3 chems


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 11, 2018)

Everything effects your gains to some extent!  Smoking is counterproductive same with alcohol.  Find the balance that works for you!  Perfect bodybuilding would be a miserable and boring life.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

